# Erfahrungen mit Acer Nitro VG0 VG270UP?



## forg1vr (28. November 2018)

Servus in die Runde, 

der o.g. Monitor soll wohl demnächst kommen/bzw ist neu auf dem Markt - gibt es denn hier im Forum schon jemanden, der ihn hat? (Durch irgendwelche geheimen Quellen etc.?)

Wie ich das bemerkt habe ist er doch relativ ähnlich zum XF270HUA; kann das denn jemand bestätigen? Ist es dasselbe Panel?


Schonmal vorab danke für den input!


----------



## forg1vr (4. Dezember 2018)

Dann kann ich jetzt berichten, dass Caseking den Monitor nun auf Lager hat, und ich ihn mir gerade direkt bestellt habe. 

Ich werde sagen, wie er ist!

Acer Nitro VG270UPbmiipx, 68,58 cm (27 Zoll), 144Hz, F…


----------



## chronic (6. Dezember 2018)

Hi,

ich bin mal sehr gespannt auf deine Meinung zu dem Monitor, hast du ihn schon bekommen ? 

Für mich erfüllt er nahezu alle kriterien. 

Die Alternative die ich zur aufwahl habe ist der 
MSI Optix MAG27CQ-7015


----------



## 0ssi (6. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du vor hast FreeSync zu nutzen dann vergiss den MSI mit langsamen VA Panel und greif zu Acer mit IPS Panel.
Wird kein Sync genutzt (oder kann wegen Nvidia GPU nicht genutzt werden) dann geht der MSI weil Blur Reduction.


----------



## forg1vr (7. Dezember 2018)

chronic schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin mal sehr gespannt auf deine Meinung zu dem Monitor, hast du ihn schon bekommen ?
> 
> Für mich erfüllt er nahezu alle kriterien.




Laut DHL kommt er heute an. Ich mache heute sogar extra HomeOffice um den Kollegen in Gelb nicht zu verpassen!


----------



## chronic (7. Dezember 2018)

Dann bin ich mal sehr gespannt  je nachdem wie dein Test ausfällt bestelle ich ihn mir auch .

.......Also Alle zählen auf dich !!!


----------



## forg1vr (7. Dezember 2018)

Sodele. Er kam heute an, und steht mittlerweile.

Umstieg von 24 Zoll auf 27WQHD macht schon was aus. Design ist ansprechend, der Fuß ist ok. Eher Tendenz "aggressiv", aber so ist das bei Gaming-Produkten halt. Der Rest des Monitors ist an sich eher "clean" was mir gut gefällt. Der Fuß - naja. Gibt aber noch schlimmeres 

Zum Bild: bisher sehe ich nichts, was mich beunruhigt. Es gibt rechts oben einen kleinen Lichthof - das sieht man im schwarzen Bild unten. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass mich das wirklich stören wird. Ich zocke hauptsächlich, von daher ist es ok. Ausleuchtung ist ansonsten ziemlich gleichmäßig in meinen Augen, bin allerdings kein Profi.

Pixelfehler: es gibt einen toten Pixel (schwarz) so mitte-rechts-oben. Aktuell starre ich drauf, weil der Hintergrund bei PCGH weiß ist, und ich auch bewusst drauf achte. Ansonsten sehe ich keine weiteren Pixelfehler.

Wenn jmd. noch Test-Wünsche hat, gerne Bescheid geben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chronic (7. Dezember 2018)

Sieht doch schonmal nicht so schlecht aus. 
Aufgrund des Pixelfehlers würde ich ihn perönlich allerdings reklamieren. 
Würde mich ja jetzt noch interessieren wie er sich beim spielen verhält. 
Kannst du da was zu sagen? Sofern du schon dazu gekommen bist.


----------



## forg1vr (7. Dezember 2018)

chronic schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Pixelfehlers würde ich ihn perönlich allerdings reklamieren.



Naja, 1 Pixel...ich beobachte mal, ob mich das stört.

Zum Thema Gaming: grad ne runde BF gezockt, klar, selbst auf Low kriegt meine Graka da circa 90 fps hin. Hat sich gut angefühlt, da hat sich aber wohl eher das Upgrade von 24 auf 27 Zoll bemerkbar gemacht.

Ich teste nachher nochmal ne Runde CS:GO mit 144 Hz und berichte.

Also bisher bin ich echt positiv überrascht. Macht insgesamt einen echt guten Eindruck; und die QM scheinen die im Griff zu haben. Der Lichthof oben rechts fällt wie gesagt bei komplett dunklen Szenen auf wenn man hinguckt - aber im tagtäglichen wird mich das 100 pro nicht stören. 
Ich denke ich behalte ihn


----------



## chronic (7. Dezember 2018)

Ja dann bin ich auf berichte gespannt. Du scheinst der einzige im moment zu sein der weit und breit was dazu sagen kann.


----------



## D-Tritus (8. Dezember 2018)

Hi, ich habe beider der hier erwähnten Monitore hier stehen und versuche mich zu entscheiden. Der mag hat natürlich das bessere Schwarz schmiert dafür aber va Panel typisch bei dunklen szenen. Das blb des Acer ist wirklich in Ordnung durch den dünnen Rahmen deutlich besser als bei allen anderen Modellen die ich hatte.
Das Problem ist bei mir gerade das der Acer übersättigt wirkt. Die Farben sind zu intensiv und dunkel und wirken zu krass.  Wie hast du denn deinen eingestellt? Meiner läuft im Moment noch out of the box Standard. Lediglich habe ich bei Farben von warm auf kalt gestellt da es sonst noch übersättigt er und gelb/grün Stichiger wirkt.


----------



## forg1vr (8. Dezember 2018)

D-Tritus schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe beider der hier erwähnten Monitore hier stehen und versuche mich zu entscheiden. Der mag hat natürlich das bessere Schwarz schmiert dafür aber va Panel typisch bei dunklen szenen. Das blb des Acer ist wirklich in Ordnung durch den dünnen Rahmen deutlich besser als bei allen anderen Modellen die ich hatte.
> Das Problem ist bei mir gerade das der Acer übersättigt wirkt. Die Farben sind zu intensiv und dunkel und wirken zu krass.  Wie hast du denn deinen eingestellt? Meiner läuft im Moment noch out of the box Standard. Lediglich habe ich bei Farben von warm auf kalt gestellt da es sonst noch übersättigt er und gelb/grün Stichiger wirkt.




Du schreibst VA-Panel typisch...aber sowohl der VG0 als auch der XF sind IPS-Panels?!

Eingestellt habe ich ihn erstmal auf dem Standard Profil, ich empfand das als relativ ausgewogen, Helligkeit bisschen runter, und Gamma auf dem eingestellten Wert 2.2 gelassen. 144 Hz in Windows zu aktivieren war ein bisschen umständlich, zu viele Klicks in Windows :-/

Habe auch gestern Abend noch ein paar Stunden BF5 gezockt und war echt happy. FreeSync funktioniert, bin bei ca 80-100 Frames, Responsezeit ist flink. Kann natürlich auch Placebo sein, aber es gab gefühlt ein paar Szenen wo ich mir eingebildet habe durch die höhere Hz ein paar Kills gemacht habe, wo ich einfach schneller reagieren konnte als der Gegner. 

Nachher zocke ich noch eine Runde Anno und kann auch von da berichten. 

Sonstige Fotowünsche etc. gerne Bescheid geben.

Der Pixelfehler ist jetzt übrigens weg. Warumauchimmer. D.h. das Einzige ist der leichte Lichthof rechts oben, der aber nur bei BLB Tests wie bei meinem Foto oben auffällt. Und da mich das im täglichen Gebrauch nicht stört, werde ich ihn behalten. Das matte Coating gefällt mir auch gut, besser als das glänzende von meinem Dell IPS davor.
Als Fazit: Die Gefahr, dass bei einem neuen mehr „Sachen“ auftreten ist mir viel zu hoch, als dass ich ihn wegen dem nicht-relevanten Lichthof zurückschicken würde


----------



## chronic (8. Dezember 2018)

Das klingt doch Super, dann werde ich wohl heute abend auch mal bestellen


----------



## forg1vr (8. Dezember 2018)

chronic schrieb:


> Das klingt doch Super, dann werde ich wohl heute abend auch mal bestellen



Ich hatte ja Acer auch direkt angeschrieben, und die meinten eigentlich kommt der erst Ende Dezember/Anfang Januar in den Handel. 
Warum Caseking ihn jetzt schon hat...keinen Plan. Vielleicht spezielle Verträge - wer weiß.


----------



## Ace (8. Dezember 2018)

Das wird auch mein nächster Monitor für meine Vega64


----------



## D-Tritus (8. Dezember 2018)

Fog, also ihr habt im Thread den mag27 erwähnt und eben deinen acer. Ich habe beide hier. Der mag hat ein va panel der Acer ein ips. Der Xf Acer hat ein TN. Ich habe hier ja hetzt 2 zum Vergleich und das ips wirkt gegenüber dem va farbstichig und übersättigt. Darum habe ich gefragt welche Einstellungen du verwendest


----------



## chronic (8. Dezember 2018)

Das Panel wird ja mit 6bit + Hi-FRC beworben. kann jemand sagen was das genau heisst und ob man einen unterschied zu einem richtigen 8bit Panel sieht ? Äussert sich der unterschied nur in der Farbwiedergabe ?


----------



## forg1vr (8. Dezember 2018)

Ist kein "echtes" 8-Bit Panel - ist wohl den 144Hz geschuldet. 
Wenn du mal googlest, findest du viele Beiträge die sagen, dass es eigentlich egal ist. Man sieht defakto keinen Unterschied.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich meine, man sieht einen Unterschied. Hatte aber bisher nur TNs mit 6 Bit und keine IPS, werde ihn mal testen.


----------



## forg1vr (8. Dezember 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ich meine, man sieht einen Unterschied. Hatte aber bisher nur TNs mit 6 Bit und keine IPS, werde ihn mal testen.



Möglich - wenn man sie direkt nebeneinander vergleichen kann. Die Frage wäre für mich: schaue ich auf das Display und denke "ah, shit, da fehlen ja ein paar Farben"? 
Bin da vielleicht aber auch einfach nicht so geschult wie du


----------



## D-Tritus (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe in den Anhang mal vergleichsbilder von beiden panels gemacht. Links ist IPS rechts VA. Der grüngelbstich ist besonders gut bei gelb-grün lastigen bildern zu sehen (giraffen/graslandschaft) bzw auch bei den meeresbildern Ips neigt eher zu türkies während va eher blau ist. Bei weiß und gruaen  bildern sieht man die gelb/grünlastigkeit auch ziemlich gut. Dabei ist anzumerken: wenn ich mir diese bilde rauf meinem va panel anschaue ist der unterschied nicht so groß auf dem ips panel schlägt er aber stärker durch. Edit noch ein parr fotos aus games rangehängt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0ssi (8. Dezember 2018)

Könnt ihr mal Fotos vom OSD machen wo man Overdrive und Blur Reduction einstellt !? Die Frage ist nämlich ob man das separat einstellen kann oder ob die Blur Reduction bei hohem Overdrive automatisch zugeschalten wird !?


----------



## forg1vr (9. Dezember 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal Fotos vom OSD machen wo man Overdrive und Blur Reduction einstellt !? Die Frage ist nämlich ob man das separat einstellen kann oder ob die Blur Reduction bei hohem Overdrive automatisch zugeschalten wird !?



Kein Problem:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VRB kann man aber nur bei 120Hz dazuschalten - also die Response-Time-Booster Funktion.


----------



## 0ssi (9. Dezember 2018)

Sehr gut also wird es nicht wie bei Samsung und MSI auf höchster Overdrive Stufe automatisch zugeschalten sondern man kann selbst entscheiden.
Und lohnt es sich auf IPS oder ist der Vorteil bei der Bewegtbilddarstellung (Schlieren) von 120Hz + VRB nur minimal gegenüber 144Hz ohne VRB ?


----------



## forg1vr (10. Dezember 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Sehr gut also wird es nicht wie bei Samsung und MSI auf höchster Overdrive Stufe automatisch zugeschalten sondern man kann selbst entscheiden.
> Und lohnt es sich auf IPS oder ist der Vorteil bei der Bewegtbilddarstellung (Schlieren) von 120Hz + VRB nur minimal gegenüber 144Hz ohne VRB ?



Du, da bin ich ganz ehrlich, da bin ich der falsche um das zu bewerten - sorry 
Da kenne ich mich zu wenig aus, um diese Frage qualitativ sinnvoll zu beantworten.


----------



## SolomonGrundy (10. Dezember 2018)

Moinsen,

bin heute durch Zufall über diesen Monitor gestolpert und Tests sucht man ja noch vergebens, um so erleichteter war diesen Thread hier zu finden und was ich hier so lese gefällt mir ganz gut, werde ihn mir wohl zu Weihnachten bestellen.


----------



## dreamdomain (13. Dezember 2018)

Schon sehr spät, aber ich muss einfach noch was schreiben  Habe mir den VG270UP WQHD auch bei Caseking bestellt, am Mittwoch. Laut der DHL Sendungsverfolgung wird er voraussichtlich morgen geliefert. Bin schon sehr gespannt, komme von einem 75Hz Full HD Monitor. Hoffentlich hat der Acer Monitor keine Pixelfehler oder den gefürchteten IPS Glow


----------



## JoM79 (13. Dezember 2018)

Natürlich hat der IPS glow, hat jeder IPS Monitor.


----------



## LaVolpe (14. Dezember 2018)

Ja. Glow zu 99,99999%
Was du meinst wird wohl BLB sein


----------



## JoM79 (14. Dezember 2018)

Hat auch jeder, bloss da ist es Glückssache, wie viel es ist.
Bei meinem LG IPS234V war der halbe Monitor gelb und beim Eizo FS2434 nur ein paar kleine Punkte.


----------



## ScaryRage (14. Dezember 2018)

Hab ihn jetzt auch bestellt und werde ihn mit meinem 240hz Agon vergleichen und schauen ob ich den Unterschied zwischen 144 und 240hz spüre.  Werde aber auch die Farben vergleichen und schauen ob ich einen Unterschied zwischen WQHD 27zoll und FHD 24zoll merke.
Natürlich wird der IPS bessere Farben haben, die Frage ist nur wie sehr?


----------



## forg1vr (14. Dezember 2018)

Bin gespannt was ihr alle von euren berichtet


----------



## 4lp4_85 (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe am Mittwoch meinen Monitor bekommen Verarbeitung finde ich gut Bild ist auch wunderbar, keine Pixelfehler aber leider ist BLB zu sehr ausgeprägt. Am Tag bekommt man das nicht so zu sehen aber abends fällt es dann doch sehr auf wenn es richtig dunkel ist. Es stört mich einfach beim Zocken. Deswegen geht er wieder zurück.


----------



## forg1vr (14. Dezember 2018)

4lp4_85 schrieb:


> Ich habe am Mittwoch meinen Monitor bekommen Verarbeitung finde ich gut Bild ist auch wunderbar, keine Pixelfehler aber leider ist BLB zu sehr ausgeprägt. Am Tag bekommt man das nicht so zu sehen aber abends fällt es dann doch sehr auf wenn es richtig dunkel ist. Es stört mich einfach beim Zocken. Deswegen geht er wieder zurück.



Machst du mal ein Foto? Weil entweder ist es bei mir nicht so stark, oder ich bemerke es einfach nicht so.

Ich hatte allerdings auch vorher ein IPS, vielleicht liegt es auch daran.


----------



## 4lp4_85 (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte vorher auch kein IPS Monitor. Deswegen ist es mir am Tag auch nicht aufgefallen aber als ich dann abends nachts gezockt habe ist es mir aufgefallen. Wenn ich später noch Zeit habe mach ich mal ein Foto


----------



## colormix (14. Dezember 2018)

Was ist BLB  ? ich kenne so was nicht ,
was so die Bild Qualität an geht bin ich sehr Anspruchsvoll bei meinen Modellen ist mir nichts aufgefallen alles Top .

Habe hier zwei LGs mit IPS ,
einen ca. 5 Jahre Alten  27 Zoll HD  am PC, 
einen Neuen 31.5 Zoll   (2 Wochen Alt " 
als TV Ersatz  am  DVB C/S TV Receiver .

Bei mir ist es im Zimmer immer dunkel ich kucke auch am  Abend manchmal TV auf dem 2. 31.5 Monitor,
ich habe hier überhaupt keine Bild Fehler das Bild ist Top also quasi so als wenn du  auf ein gutes HD Poster schaust .

Das ein zigste was ich bei beiden Monitoren gemacht  hatte, den optimal Abgleich und Fine Einstellung so wie Schwarzwerte .
Bei mir ist das Bild nie zu hell oder zu dunkel und alles ich gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet ,
was ist also BLB?
Acer Monitore hatte ich mir vor 2 Wochen auch an geschaut dann aber wieder für einen LG entschieden .


----------



## Verak (14. Dezember 2018)

Hatte letzte Woche meinen Acer KG1 KG271UA bekommen und hab leider einen dicken fetten schwarzen Pixelfehler links/mittig was mich mittlerweile auch sehr stört. Ansonsten hat er noch das Problem das immer mal wieder das Bild aussetzt, sprich einfach schwarz wird für 2-3 Sekunden und wieder auftaucht. Hab das bei Cyberport reklamiert und werde ihn nächste Woche wieder zurückschicken. Und die Frage war dann jetzt welchen ich mir ansonsten hole, im Moment schwanke ich zwischen diesem besagten Acer im Thread oder doch eher dem hoffentlich qualitativ besseren Dell S2719DGF, auch wenn TN Panel, weis ich nicht wie sehr mich das BLB oder der Glow beim IPS stören würde. Daher tendiere ich fast eher zum Dell mit TN Panel. Aber werde noch darüber schlafen bis ich das Geld vom Acer wieder habe.


----------



## dreamdomain (14. Dezember 2018)

Sooo Leute, meiner ist heute auch angekommen. Gut, wenn man Schüler ist, dann kann man direkt nach der Schule seinen neuen Monitor ausprobieren  

Verarbeitung ist top und der Zusammenbau geht auch leicht von der Hand. Der Ständer ist teilweise aus Aluminium, was mir sehr gut gefällt. Allgemein macht der Monitor einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Mir gefällt auch, dass die Knöpfe für die integrierte Software des Monitors und der On/Off Knopf hinten angebracht sind, somit fallen sie gar nicht auf. Anzumerken ist hier auch die Steuerung per Joystick. Diese macht es um einiges einfacher durch das Menü zu navigieren. Kommt natürlich nicht an das Niveau eines Xbox Controller ran, aber trotzdem eine sehr schöne Lösung  Habe eben Forza Horizon 4 getestet: Mit meiner Vega 56 habe ich auf Ultra um die 75 FPS, lustigerweise genau die Hertz Zahl meines alten Monitors. Zum Vergleich: Mit meinem alten AOC G2460V Full HD 75Hz hatte ich maximal 90 FPS, die ich jedoch per Radeon Adrenalin Software auf 73 gelimited habe, um FreeSync benutzen zu können. Dies ist mit den 144Hz nicht mehr nötig, ein weiterer Pluspunkt 

Sehr wichtiger Punkt: Er hat keine Pixelfehler, was mich sehr freut.

Ich kann den Monitor bis jetzt nur empfehlen (besitze ihn gerade mal seit einer Stunde lol).


----------



## forg1vr (14. Dezember 2018)

Freut mich zu hören - Pixelfehler hatte ich auch keine.

Mach mal Fotos von einem schwarzen Hintergrund im dunklen Raum, so wie ich es auch gemacht habe.


----------



## dreamdomain (14. Dezember 2018)

forg1vr schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören - Pixelfehler hatte ich auch keine.
> 
> Mach mal Fotos von einem schwarzen Hintergrund im dunklen Raum, so wie ich es auch gemacht habe.



Erzähle dir einfach kurz. Bei mir ist die Ausleuchtung nicht so toll, unten rechts ist es hell wenn ich einen schwarzen Hintergrund habe, zudem etwas schwächer oben rechts.


----------



## forg1vr (14. Dezember 2018)

Mh ok. Bei mir ist es wie gesagt etwas rechts oben, ansonsten finde ich die restliche Ausleuchtung aber relativ gleichmäßig. Da ich aber vorher einen IPS hatte, "schockt" mich das nicht, da ich es ohne extra drauf gucken nicht bemerken würde. Und wenn, dann auch nur bei einem komplett schwarzen Bild - und das kommt ja nun wirklich nicht oft vor


----------



## dreamdomain (14. Dezember 2018)

Ja, ich sehe das auch nur bei einem komplett schwarzen Bild. Übrigens, habe etwas "merkwürdiges" festgestellt. Auf deinen Bilder ist der Karton farblich bedruckt, bei mir ist das bei dir weiß bedruckte in der typischen Karton Farbe, und das bei dir blau gedruckte ist bei mir schwarz.


----------



## forg1vr (14. Dezember 2018)

NRgamer schrieb:


> Übrigens, habe etwas "merkwürdiges" festgestellt. Auf deinen Bilder ist der Karton farblich bedruckt, bei mir ist das bei dir weiß bedruckte in der typischen Karton Farbe, und das bei dir blau gedruckte ist bei mir schwarz.



Mh...vielleicht durch den Lichtschimmer, aber mein Karton war auch nur "Karton" und schwarz. Da war gar nix mit Farbe?!


----------



## dreamdomain (14. Dezember 2018)

forg1vr schrieb:


> Mh...vielleicht durch den Lichtschimmer, aber mein Karton war auch nur "Karton" und schwarz. Da war gar nix mit Farbe?!





forg1vr schrieb:


> Sodele. Er kam heute an, und steht mittlerweile.
> 
> Umstieg von 24 Zoll auf 27WQHD macht schon was aus. Design ist ansprechend, der Fuß ist ok. Eher Tendenz "aggressiv", aber so ist das bei Gaming-Produkten halt. Der Rest des Monitors ist an sich eher "clean" was mir gut gefällt. Der Fuß - naja. Gibt aber noch schlimmeres
> 
> ...



Hier sieht es für mich so aus als wäre der Karton in Farbe  Weiß und blau.

Hier mal ein Bild von dem Glow. Kannst du das gleiche auch mal machen und hochladen?


----------



## forg1vr (14. Dezember 2018)

Ich glaube im echten Leben ist es aber nicht so krass oder?

Ich hab ja schon ein ähnliches Foto gemacht, aber habe versucht es realitätstreu zu belichten - also so wie es wirklich aussieht.


----------



## dreamdomain (14. Dezember 2018)

forg1vr schrieb:


> Ich glaube im echten Leben ist es aber nicht so krass oder?
> 
> Ich hab ja schon ein ähnliches Foto gemacht, aber habe versucht es realitätstreu zu belichten - also so wie es wirklich aussieht.



Ne, so krass sieht das nicht aus in echt. Habe den Raum ja auch fast komplett abgedunkelt.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Dezember 2018)

Nochmal, das ist backlightbleeding und kein glow.


----------



## dreamdomain (14. Dezember 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nochmal, das ist backlightbleeding und kein glow.



Dann ist es halt Backlight-Bleeding


----------



## JoM79 (14. Dezember 2018)

Macht es halt leichter, nicht das am Ende wieder aneinander vorbei geredet wird.


----------



## LaVolpe (15. Dezember 2018)

Sicher das es BLB ist?
Mein alter Asus IPS sah auch so ähnlich aus von vorne fotografiert, aber es war 100%  Blickwinkelabhängig, wenn ich den Kopf zur Seite bewegte verschwannd das in den Ecken etc


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2018)

Im Prinzip ist bei fast allen IPS das blb meist gelblich und der glow weiss.


----------



## LaVolpe (15. Dezember 2018)

Okay, da hab ich jetzt nicht drauf geachtet auf dem Bild.
Meins war definitiv weiß, also wohl wirklich glow.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2018)

Achja und glow sieht man meist erst bei seitlicher Betrachtung.


----------



## colormix (15. Dezember 2018)

Glow gibt es hier nicht bei meinen LG  Monitoren das Bild ist in jeder Situation perfekt .


----------



## colormix (15. Dezember 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist bei fast allen IPS das blb meist gelblich und der glow weiss.



Stimmt nicht ich  Widerspreche  dir  Hiermit !
liegt am Hersteller was dieser verbaut   und was man eingekauft hat Panel , es gibt Hersteller die geben sich mühe und welche die geben sich weniger mühe .
Vielleicht wurde auch   beim Transport dieser Sachen nicht sorgsam mit umgegangen ?
oder es war B-Ware was dem Kunden wieder als  Neu verkauft wird , naja wenn man zu sehr geitzt und da kauft wo es am billigsten ist muss man sich nicht wundern 

Mir ist das Egal  wenn  ein Artikel bei einem Seriösen Händler    50  €  mehr kostet ich dafür   Top Ware bekomme   keime B-Ware die schon paar   mal beim Kunden paar mal   war    wo man es immer wieder versucht  hat zu besch*en  .


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2018)

Klar, jeder andere IPS Monitor hat glow, nur deine beiden nicht.
Ist klar. 
Und komm jetzt nicht mit dem Panel, das zieht sich durch alle Derivate und Hersteller. 
Selbst mein Handy hat glow.


----------



## colormix (16. Dezember 2018)

tut mir Leid aber hier sieht alles sauber aus auch von der Seite


----------



## dreamdomain (16. Dezember 2018)

Finde es etwas merkwürdig, dass bei meinem das Energiedatenblatt und ein beigelegter Zettel nicht auf Englisch, sondern auf irgendeiner anderen Sprache sind (vielleicht Türkisch?). Die Anleitung und das Garantieblatt ist jedoch in mehreren Sprachen, Englisch, Deutsch, Spanisch usw. Kann es sein dass der Monitor aus einem anderen Land kommt und man vielleicht deswegen in einem Garantiefall Probleme bekommt? Auf dem Karton steht bei dem kleinen Aufkleber mit Daten, Nummern usw. dass der EU Importeur Italien ist..


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2018)

colormix schrieb:


> tut mir Leid aber hier sieht alles sauber aus auch von der Seite



Welcher Monitor?


----------



## colormix (17. Dezember 2018)

LG 1 x ein ca. 5 Jahre Alter 27 Zoll Voll HD IPS Panel ,
dann der Neue 31.5 IPS Panel   jetzt 3 Wochen Alt dient als 2.  TV Ersatz das Bild wird nur ganz leicht dunkler wenn du sehr weit von der Seite schaust al.so so weit das du schon fast neben dem Monitor stehst -


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2018)

Ahja, gibt ja auch nur den einen Monitor.
Wisst du überhaupt wie man glow erkennt? 

@NRgamer
Sieht komisch aus.
Hab aber mal bei meinem Acer geguckt und da ist es das Gleiche.


----------



## dreamdomain (17. Dezember 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> @NRgamer
> Sieht komisch aus.
> Hab aber mal bei meinem Acer geguckt und da ist es das Gleiche.



Ach, hast du auch den VG270UP WQHD? Naja, wie du schon sagst, sieht wirklich komisch aus.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2018)

Nein, einen anderen Acer, aber der gleiche Zettel.


----------



## 0ssi (18. Dezember 2018)

Ich überlege gerade, ob das nun wirklich BLB ist oder doch nur ein Effekt der durch eine zu schlechte Blickwinkelstabilität ausgelöst wird
denn wenn man den Kopf zu den Ecken hin bewegt dann verschwindet der Effekt aber bei BLB müsste er eigentlich sichtbar bleiben


----------



## dreamdomain (18. Dezember 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ich überlege gerade, ob das nun wirklich BLB ist oder doch nur ein Effekt der durch eine zu schlechte Blickwinkelstabilität ausgelöst wird
> denn wenn man den Kopf zu den Ecken hin bewegt dann verschwindet der Effekt aber bei BLB müsste er eigentlich sichtbar bleiben



Eventuell stimmt deine Beschreibung sogar mit dem was ich sehe überein. Wenn ich ganz gerade drauf schaue ist das BLB vorhanden, aber wenn ich den Kopf zu den Ecken hin bewege, also von einem anderen Winkel drauf schaue, verschwindet das Weiße. Müsste ich mir aber nochmal genau anschauen, nicht dass ich irgendwas falsch erzähle.


----------



## forg1vr (18. Dezember 2018)

Also die "weissen" Ecken bei mir sind auch mehr oder weniger sichtbar - je nachdem wie ich draufgucke. Aber natürlich weiterhin nur bei schwarzem Hintergrund.

Weiß nicht, ob diese Info nun hilft


----------



## dreamdomain (18. Dezember 2018)

forg1vr schrieb:


> Also die "weissen" Ecken bei mir sind auch mehr oder weniger sichtbar - je nachdem wie ich draufgucke. Aber natürlich weiterhin nur bei schwarzem Hintergrund.
> 
> Weiß nicht, ob diese Info nun hilft



Ja, habe bei meinem Post über deinem vergessen anzumerken, dass dieses "Helle" in den Ecken natürlich nur bei komplett schwarzem Bild auftritt.


----------



## kazarot (9. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen.

Musste meinen VG0 wieder zurückschicken weil in der rechten Bildschirmhälfte immer wieder irgendwas aufgeblitzt ist, sehr nervig.
Bin jetzt wieder auf meinem 27 Zoll WQHD Korea Monitor@96hz und im moment unsicher ob ich ihn nochmal bestellen will.
Vorteile waren halt mehr Hz, Matte oberfläche statt Spiegelnd, FreeSync für später(im moment 980ti)

Acer Visual Response Boost ist ja ziemlich entäuschend wenn das Bild mal eben um die hälfte dunkler wird. 
Irgendwie gibts auch nix wenn man mehr als 27Zoll will aber nicht gleich 34 Ultrawide, nur irgendwelche VA Panels oder was mit 60hz


----------



## uss-voyager (18. Februar 2019)

Ich habe den Monitor jetzt auch seit einer Woche und überlege ihn zurück zu schicken weil der Monitor ab und zu mal Flackert. Es gibt so ein kurzes Helles Zucken ka wie man es beschreiben soll.
Ich habe jetzt mal Freesync ausgeschaltet mal gucken ob es daran liegt mit einer Nvidia Karte.


----------



## barranquilla (1. März 2019)

Ich habe bestellt und musste Morgen da sein. Kann jemand mir bitte seine einstellungen sagen? Wäre sehr dankbar dafür.


----------



## ringo86 (20. März 2019)

Moin
Habe diesen Monitor jetzt ca 2 Monate. 

Hat sonst jemand auch Probleme mit tearing??

Ich kann diesen Monitor nicht ohne vsync benutzen. 
Ich habe schon alles ausprobiert, hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?
Mfg


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2019)

Freesync/Gsync compatible aktiviert?
FPS innerhalb der syncrange?


----------



## ringo86 (20. März 2019)

Ja habe ich auch gemacht bringt alles nichts nur mit vsync läuft alles schön. Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2019)

Dann bist du sehr wahrscheinlich ausserhalb der syncrange.


----------



## ringo86 (20. März 2019)

Also ich habe immer 145 fps durchgehend.
Mein System 
Rtx 2080 mit ryzen 2700x @4250mhz und 16 GB @3200 CL 16
Selbst bei bf5 sehe ich z. B bei den steinen wie die Bilder nach produziert werden sobald aber vsync an ist läuft alles ruhig nur dann aber mit Mini ruckler


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2019)

Wenn du immer 145 fps hast, liegst du dauerhaft ausserhalb der syncrange.
Stell in BFV 120fps als Ziel ein und aktivier Freesync im Monitor+Gsync in in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu noch Vsync einschalten um nicht über die maximale Frequenz zu kommen.


----------



## ringo86 (20. März 2019)

Danke sehr, 
ich probiere es später aus wenn ich zuhause bin.
Soll ich also den Monitor auf 120hz stellen auch? Und in Spiele vsync anmachen?
Ich glaube auch dass der Monitor zu langsam ist was ich so gelesen habe er hat nur 1ms mit vrb oder wie es heißt aber wenn ich das anschalten schaltet sich freesync aus also wieder kein gsync


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2019)

Nein, mit Gsync geht er automatisch auf 120Hz bei 120fps.
Was meinst mit, der Monitor ist zu langsam? 
Zu langsam für dich?


----------



## ringo86 (20. März 2019)

Also die Reaktion zeit meine ich, die wird mit 1ms angegeben was man aber nicht erreichen kann, nur wenn man in system vrb einschaltet, und das führt dazu dass gsync nicht genutzt werden kann da freesync dann ausgeschaltet wird


----------



## ringo86 (20. März 2019)

ringo86 schrieb:


> Also die Reaktion zeit meine ich, die wird mit 1ms angegeben was man aber nicht erreichen kann, nur wenn man in system vrb einschaltet, und das führt dazu dass gsync nicht genutzt werden kann da freesync dann ausgeschaltet wird



Und wenn vrb an ist, ist es extrem dunkel und die Qualität ist Katastrophe


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2019)

Aber was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass du meinst, dass dein Monitor zu langsam ist?
Weisst du überhaupt was VRB macht?


----------



## ringo86 (20. März 2019)

Nein nicht ich weiß nur das ich dann kein freesync nutzen kann damit.
Danke für deine Hilfe 
Mfg


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2019)

Das ist eine motion Blur Reduction.
Das heisst dein Backlight wird gepulst, damit deinen Augen ein flüssigeres Bild vorgegaukelt werden kann.
Dadurch wird das Bild dunkler und es funktioniert nicht mit adaptive Sync.


----------



## ringo86 (20. März 2019)

Ok vielen Dank für die Information.
Was wäre dein Tipp damit Apex z. B ohne tearing bei mir läuft? Sorry für meine Unwissenheit


----------



## JoM79 (20. März 2019)

Wie es schon gepostet habe.
Und dazu Vsync Im Treiber forcieren.


----------



## ringo86 (20. März 2019)

Okay danke noch mal
Mfg


----------



## frogminute (28. März 2019)

ich habe wohl ein montagsmodell erwischt... tolles flackern Link zum YouTube Video


----------



## -Xe0n- (28. März 2019)

Kann sowas net ein Artefakt von nem schlechten Kabel sein?


----------



## frogminute (29. März 2019)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Kann sowas net ein Artefakt von nem schlechten Kabel sein?



Flickering/artifact issues with whole nitro monitor series — Acer Community

Ich bin nicht der einzige mit dem Problem. Anscheinend gibt es einen komplett fehlerhaften Batch an Panels...


----------



## Flo23456 (31. März 2019)

Ich habe ebenfalls den vg270up und habe ebenso das flackern, mal alle 20 minuten, mal nur alle paar stunden.
Gpu ist ne rtx2070 und kabel ist das mitgelieferte dp. Eigentlich kann ich damit leben und es stört micht auch nicht wirklich, aber es sind halt trotzdem 400€...vielleicht wechsel ich den monitor (der dell s2719dgf soll recht gut sein, trotz tn, da sind mir bisher keine weitläufigen problemchen bekannt). An der turing gpu sollte es aber nicht liegen oder?


----------



## BratzenBo (5. April 2019)

Guten Tag zusammen , ich habe heute meinen Neuen Monitor bekommen Acer Nitro XV2 Seris ( Runder Standfuß )  mit IPS Panal 
Acer Nitro XV2 XV272UPbmiiprzx ab €' '488,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  < der 

Hab keine Pixel Fehler und wenn ich einen schwarzen Hintergrund anschalte ist es Links in der ecke gefühlt etwas Heller als Dunkel Schwarz ( Blur oder sowas ) Aber ich glaube hab ein Gutes Panal erwischt.


Ich bin im Team Grün der Grafikkarten laut meiner Forschung ist der Monitor aber auch fähig Gsync zu unterstützen.  ( Freesync kann der ja auf jedenfall dafür brauche ich aber eine AMD Karte)

Jetzt hat der Monitor natürlich ganz viele Voreinstellungen im Menü  Action 1- 3 , Standard , Öko usw. ( Heller und Dunkler )
und dann gibt es da noch HDR ( das sieht echt Prachvoll aus :O )  

Sollte ich HDR drin lassen ( RTX Karte ) ? 
Woran merke ich denn jetzt das der Monitor 144 HZ hat , hab den jetzt 10 Minuten dran merke ich das in Spielen Selber erst 
Jemand eine Erklärung ( Link zum Lesen ) wie ich Gsync anschalten kann ( denke mal muss dafür FreeSync am Monitor Aktivieren ) oder funktioniert das gar nicht weil ich keine AMD Karte nutze.

Ich weiß sind viele Fragen , alleine die Monitor auswahl war Grauenhaft man wird zugeschüttet mit dingen ( FreeSync . Vsync , Reaktion Zeit und blabla ) schlimm. 

Ich weiß das ich z.b VSync bei Spielen Ausschalten muss damit ich mehr FPS bekomme sonst kann man da Halt auf 30 - 60 usw. Feststellen.


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2019)

Freesync im OSD des Monitors anstellen und dann Gsync im Treiber anstellen.
Dafür brauchst du Windows 10 und er muss per DP Kabel verbunden sein. 
Genauere Beschreibung findest du im angepinnten Thread. 
Die 144Hz aktivierst du auch im Treiber unter Auflösung.


----------



## BratzenBo (5. April 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Freesync im OSD des Monitors anstellen und dann Gsync im Treiber anstellen.
> Dafür brauchst du Windows 10 und er muss per DP Kabel verbunden sein.
> Genauere Beschreibung findest du im angepinnten Thread.
> Die 144Hz aktivierst du auch im Treiber unter Auflösung.



Hey erstmal vielen Dank ! 
Ich muss sagen , es war alles aktiviert oder Windows macht das mittlerweile automatisch. 

Er stand auf 144 hz , am Monitor hab ich FreeSync angeschaltet und in den NVIDIA Optionen war es schon G-sync angeschaltet. 

Leider gibt es so fast keine Test zu dem Monitor , ist das normal ?


----------



## JoM79 (5. April 2019)

Kann halt nicht zu jedem Monitor einen Test geben.
Meiner läuft im Moment noch Standardwerten, da ich erst dieses Wochenende zum Einstellen komme.
Aber beim ersten kurzen Einmessen, sahen die Werte garnicht so verkehrt aus.


----------



## Ace (13. Mai 2019)

Gibts neue Erfahrungen zu dem Monitor?hat ihn noch jemand gekauft?


----------



## Ace (15. Mai 2019)

Hab ihn mal Bestellt,mal sehen wie er ist.


----------



## Ace (19. Mai 2019)

Kurzes Fazit zum Monitor, ich habe keine Probleme bis jetzt,BB ist auch sehr minimal, läuft einwandfrei,Display hat keine Fehler.


----------



## Currypaul (19. Juli 2019)

Hey Leute, 
eine Weile habe ich nun geliebäugelt und vor kurzem bei Cyberport für schlappe 300€ zugeschlagen,
Nun bin ich ebenfalls (stolzer?) Besitzer eines Acer Nitro VG0 vg270up.
Ich hab noch meinen Dell U2717D hier zu stehen, welchen ich nur relativ kurze Zeit genutzt habe, aber doch sehr zufrieden damit war.

Grund zum Umstieg sind die auf dem Papier identischen Werte der beiden (WQHD, IPS, 99% sRGB Abdeckung, 350cd/m²) aber die schnellere Frequenz des Acer und natürlich FreeSync mit Kompatibilität zu G-Sync.
Mein nutzungsszenario ist Bildbearbeitung, (Fotos in Lightroom) sowie FPS-Gaming.

Ich hab mir das Display in Ruhe angesehen und getestet, ab Werk scheint erstmal alles gut zu sein.
Auf Thema wie BLB und Glow mögchte ich nicht eingehen, ich sehe da keine Problemzonen oder sehe es vielleicht nicht so eng. 

Zum Acer muss ich sagen, dass die Default-Werte die Farben ziemlich knallig darstellen.
Das mag für einen kompetetiven Shooter ganz nett sein, für Fotos geht es garnicht.
Ich habe mich daraufhin mit der EIZO Webkalibrierung daran gemacht die Unterschiede zu finden und sehe sie vor allem in der Gamma-Korrektur.
Der Dell liegt da klar im Bereich 2.2 - 2.2, der Acer bei 1.8-1.9. In den Settings sagt mir Acer da aber ich wäre bei 2.2 was mich irritiert, da der Test gleichzeitig klar bei 1.9 liegt. 
Ich habe darauf hin die Farbdarstellung von Warm auf Default gesetzt, keine Änderung in meinen Kritikpunkten.
Wenn ich die Gammakorrektur unter Windows bemühe, klappt das soweit, aber anschließend setzt der Monitor den Wert für sichs elber neu, oder mein Treiber zickt. Ich kann es nicht genau sagen, aber wenn cih am Regler drehe, ändert sich auch die Helligkeit Stufenweise undplötzlich, als würde eben etwas nachregeln. 

Außerdem finde ich die Schwarzwerte etwas übertrieben, mir gehen da Kontraste verloren und verschwinden im Schwarz. Das macht sich sogar beim gaming negativ bemerkbar.

Ich meine hier ein wenig was zum Gamma gelesen zu haben, hat da jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gesammelt und vielleicht etwas professioneller mal kalibriert und getestet? 

Danke euch im Voraus.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

Den Gammawert kann du doch einstellen, ebenso RGB.
Auf was steht der black boost.
Aber stimmt schon, das Innolux hat schon ziemlich kräftige Farben.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. Juli 2019)

Am besten einen Graukeil mit dem Eizo-Monitortest anlegen und dann die Gamma-Einstellungen oder evtl auch die Farbprofile durchschalten. Manchmal ist da ein lausiges Gamma eingestellt.


----------



## Currypaul (19. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Den Gammawert kann du doch einstellen, ebenso RGB.
> Auf was steht der black boost.
> Aber stimmt schon, das Innolux hat schon ziemlich kräftige Farben.



Blackboost ist 6 oder so (default) dreh ich den auf wird schwarz zu grau, der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht ganz 
Gamma kann ich einstellen, korrekt. Ich erwarte nur, dass ich bei einer Einstellung von 2.2 auf beiden Monitoren auch das annähernd Gleiche Ergebnis im Monitortest sehe, was nicht der Fall ist. An RGB direkt hab ich mich noch nicht heran getraut, ich denke hier kann ich ohne Kolorimeter sowieso wenig richtig machen. 



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Am besten einen Graukeil mit dem Eizo-Monitortest anlegen und dann die Gamma-Einstellungen oder evtl auch die Farbprofile durchschalten. Manchmal ist da ein lausiges Gamma eingestellt.


Das werde ich nachher direkt mal so versuchen und dann hier berichten. 
Generell finde ich die Presets merkwürdig. Stelle ich sie auf "Bilder" wird automatisch ein warmes Profil hinterlegt. Sicherlich ist damit das Anschauen von Bildern gemeint, nicht aber die farbtreue Bearbeitung,


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

Black boost habe ich auf 5, soll halt dunkle Stellen aufhellen.
Ist klar, dass dann bei höheren Einstellungen alles grau wird.


----------



## Currypaul (19. Juli 2019)

Ja, das ergibt soweit Sinn 
Ich habe mittlerweile die Einstellung unter Farben gefunden, welche ich gesucht habe.
Sie ist als 2. Untermenü der Farben zu finden und nennt sich SRGB Modus, wenn ich den aktiviere, passt es nahezu.
Leider stellt er dabei die Farbtemperatur auf warm, was ich ein no-go finde und nicht ändern kann.
Hab es auch über das Acer Display Widget versucht, da kann ich aber nur die Temperatur anpassen, welche gleich den srgb Modus deaktiviert. Finde ich etwas frech und bevormundend, insbesondere weil auch die exportierten Settings hier nichts hergeben oder sich anpassen lassen.
ich denke dazu kann ich aber mit dem Acer Support sprechen


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

ISt halt nen Gamingmonitor.
Für ordentlich Bildbearbeitung, würde ich mir was anderes holen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (20. Juli 2019)

Für Bildbearbeitung sollte er schon taugen. Aber die sRGB-Profile halten oft nicht das was sie versprechen. Eine warme Farbtemperatur hat auch meist die bessere Farbtreue, was subjektiv nicht unbedingt das beste Bild sein muss.


----------



## Currypaul (20. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> ISt halt nen Gamingmonitor.
> Für ordentlich Bildbearbeitung, würde ich mir was anderes holen.



IPS sollte dafür taugen, sehe ich auch wie PCGH_Manu. Ich hab bei Acer mal im Forum etwas auf gemacht, hoffe dass mir da weiter geholfen wird.
ich sehe es derzeit grundsätzlich als Bug, denn technisch sollte man die Farbtemperatur ja auch (oder erst recht) im SRGB Modus einstellen können.

Subjektiv ist warm ja schon chic, aber eben nicht optimal wenn ich dann für Fotobücher etc bearbeite.  
Eventuell versuche ich auch über Windows dem warmen Farbton einfach entgegen zu wirken  

Sollte es hier weiter gehen, melde ich mich nochmal und danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## JoM79 (20. Juli 2019)

Ich würde mir erst mal ein Colorimeter besorgen, wenn dir die richtigen Farben wichtig sind.


----------



## Thaddeleus (21. November 2019)

Hi,

kann mir einer bitte sagen wie groß die Freesync Range beim Acer Nitro VG270UPbmiipx hier ist?

Danke!


----------



## bastian123f (21. November 2019)

Thaddeleus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir einer bitte sagen wie groß die Freesync Range beim Acer Nitro VG270UPbmiipx hier ist?
> 
> Danke!



40 - 144Hz 

Ich habe genau den Monitor.


----------



## d3rd3vil (26. Januar 2020)

Mich interessiert der Monitor jetzt auch (aktuell nen Dell u2515h mit 60hz). Ich erwarte keine bessere Bildqualität, aber zumindest eine ähnliche und dafür halt 144hz mit Freesync (was auch mit ner Nvidia 2070 mittlerweile einwandfrei funktioniert, oder?). Und minimal größer wäre er. 
Der Preis von ca. 380 ist ansprechend. Viele andere Monitore kosten da schon locker 500 und mehr. 
Oder gibts mittlerweile eine gescheite Alternative? Lichthöfe und keinen optimalen Schwarzwert haben ja quasi alle, selbst die teuren.....Mein Dell ist da auch eher grober Müll.

Besser ist wohl noch der Acer XV272UP. Dieser Monitor soll aber schlecht Schaltzeiten haben. Ist das jetzt ein Problem?


----------



## Dremor (2. Februar 2020)

d3rd3vil schrieb:


> Mich interessiert der Monitor jetzt auch (aktuell nen Dell u2515h mit 60hz). Ich erwarte keine bessere Bildqualität, aber zumindest eine ähnliche und dafür halt 144hz mit Freesync (was auch mit ner Nvidia 2070 mittlerweile einwandfrei funktioniert, oder?). Und minimal größer wäre er.
> Der Preis von ca. 380 ist ansprechend. Viele andere Monitore kosten da schon locker 500 und mehr.
> Oder gibts mittlerweile eine gescheite Alternative? Lichthöfe und keinen optimalen Schwarzwert haben ja quasi alle, selbst die teuren.....Mein Dell ist da auch eher grober Müll.
> 
> Besser ist wohl noch der Acer XV272UP. Dieser Monitor soll aber schlecht Schaltzeiten haben. Ist das jetzt ein Problem?


Hey d3rd3vil, gibt es bezüglich der Monitore etwas neues bei dir ? 

Habe zufällig ebenfalls den U2515h und wurde genau wie du auf 27/144 upgraden 
Bearbeite nebenbei ( Shutterstock / Schulfotografie ) Bilder und der 25er hat bisher gute Dienste erwiesen. 
Am liebsten hätte ich den mit 27/144. 

Grüße



Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheMatrixxx (15. März 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem auch den Acer Nitro VG0 VG270UP zugelegt. Ich bin sehr begeistert von dem Gerät. 
Nur eine Sache will nicht so ganz funktionieren. Wie sieht das mit dem HDR aus? Viele schreiben es läuft super und wertet das Bild nochmals auf. 
Wenn ich HDR aktiviere, erhält mein Bild einen häßlichen Grauschleier, also genau das Gegenteil von dem was es eigentlich bewirken soll. Egal, ob ich es in einem Spiel oder Windows aktiviere, die Bildausgabe wird dann grau. Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum das so ist.
Als Grafikkarte habe ich eine GeForce GTX 1070, welche mit dem aktuellsten Treiber läuft.

Weiß hier jemand Rat?


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2020)

Lass es aus, HDR ist bei dem Monitor Müll.
Ohne ordentliches FALD kannst du HDR knicken.


----------



## Joker (AC) (25. April 2020)

habe jetzt den 2. VG0 VG27UP . Man sieht bei der Verarbeitung des Rahmens die Preisklasse - aber das Bild ist ja mal TipTop! G-Sync Compatible funktioniert auch (nicht das Schlechteste bei RDR2 in WQHD und alter 1070Ti) 
 Der Fuß ist, wie soll man sagen (?) ----> Damit der Moni beim Testen nicht umfällt 
Zweier Tisch Halterung ist unterwegs.


----------



## shotta (8. Juni 2020)

Ich stelle die Frage auch mal hier rein.

Eigentlich will ich mir den XF270HUA holen. Da der aber schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Markt ist, gibts den nurnoch vereinzelt bei ebay für 430 € zu kaufen.

Hat der VG0 VG270 nun echt das selbe Panel? Denn ansonsten bestelle ich mir den plus VESA Halterung, da der ja nicht höhenverstellbar ist.

Leider findet man zum VG0 keine Tests bzgl. Reaktionszeiten etc.

Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2020)

Wie schon im anderen Thread, nein hat er nicht mehr.


----------



## shotta (8. Juni 2020)

Im anderen Thread hatten wirs vom XF und vom Nitro XV.

Hier ja vom VG0. 
Also dann werde ich doch versuchen den XF aufzutreiben 

VRB soll ja doch nicht zu gebrauchen sein.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2020)

Das ist egal, der XV und VG haben beide das Innolux Panel.


----------



## shotta (8. Juni 2020)

VG0 Panel: AU Optronics (M270DAN02.5)
HF Panel: AU Optronics (M270DAN02.6)

Haben beide das Optronics. Nur die Zahl am Ende unterscheidet sich.
Der XV hat das Innolux Panel.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2020)

Jetzt zum dritten Mal:
Der VG hat mittlerweile das Innolux Panel, die Angabe bei Geizhals stimmt nicht.


----------



## shotta (8. Juni 2020)

ah okay wusste nicht, dass sich das geändert hat. 

Danke, dann weiß ich jetzt welchen Monitor ich brauche


----------



## DerSnake (4. August 2020)

Habe das Gerät 2 mal da bzw (Eins ist bereits zurück wegen zu starken BLB über das ganze Bild)  Heute kam ein Ersatz Gerät an und mal eure Persönliche Meinung > Akzeptabel oder nicht? (Ich weiß am Ende muss ich das selber für mich beantworten  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 < Das ist ein kleiner "Lichthof"der mich irgendwie besonders stört weil ich es fast immer als weißes Licht sehe sobald es da dunkler wird.  So eine stelle habe ich auch ganz Links am Monitor aber weniger auffälliger.  Das erste Gerät hatte das auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell hadere ich etwas weil der Monitor ansich gut gefällt + ich von den ganzen Sachen Tagsüber nicht mitbekomme bzw nichts sehe.  Aber Abends halt...bei Horror Games und so halt nicht ganz so nice irgendwie.  Ich weiß das ich IPS halt aber mein vorhriger Iiyahma war bei weiten weniger was BLB angeht.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2020)

Spielst du abends in nem dunklen Raum?
Wenn ja, mach das Licht an. 
Ist zwar keine originelle Lösung, aber mindert das Problem ein wenig.


----------



## DerSnake (5. August 2020)

Ja Abends sitze ich mehr im "dunkleren" und will es auch ehrlich gesagt auch weiterhin  Mein alter Iiyahma hat zwar auch ein Lichthof aber der ist so minimal das nimmt man kaum wahr.  Den Acer hier habe ich heute zurück geschickt.  Wollte mich dran gewöhnen aber der Lichthof springt ein so stark ins Auge (Auch Tags über nur da etwas weniger)...mich störte das einfach enorm.  Da schaue ich mal ob ein Moni finde wo das nicht ganz so krass ins Auge fällt.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2020)

Ist halt Glückssache bei Backlightbleeding und bei IPS durch den glow oft noch auffälliger.


----------

